# FragCave Indo Shipment



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys We just received a beautiful and healthy shipment from Indonesia, lots of SPS, Torches, Zoas and Chalices.
I will take better pictures tomorrow I did not want to stress out the corals more so just LEDs pics for now.
Sale starts tomorrow at 12:00 noon first come first serve.
Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Alex, those look great! What types of torches did you receive?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Great! And I just got paid too! 

Got any purple or red acropora?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> Alex, those look great! What types of torches did you receive?


Hi Sarah we got golden, rainbow, toxic green, green with purple tips and golden with white tips. Tomorrow Ill take pics under whites...



bigfishy said:


> Great! And I just got paid too!
> 
> Got any purple or red acropora?


Yes all colours come and see them


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Indo EyeCandy.....*

Colours are crazy.  Shipment landed nice and healthy.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

FragCave said:


> Yes all colours come and see them


And these will be all yours by tomorrow, RIGHT??? LOL!  See you in the afternoon!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Colours are crazy.  Shipment landed nice and healthy.


Honestly the cleanest and healthy shipment I seen only 1 piece dead



bigfishy said:


> And these will be all yours by tomorrow, RIGHT??? LOL!  See you in the afternoon!


Muahahahaha yes bring that paper I will trade you for corals..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> And these will be all yours by tomorrow, RIGHT??? LOL!  See you in the afternoon!


The sad thing is all that money still won't get you everything you want


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Few more pics


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Still lots of acros and milles available as well as zoas and chalices.


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

Where are you located? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Piscolero said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Toronto North York
24 Wilfred ave by appointment only


----------

